# Heavenly Fun



## Fairplay (Oct 17, 2005)

Who will I meet in heaven?
In time I have forgot
Memories are human things
Up there I’ll know the lot

To start with there’s my granddad
My grandmas up there too
Then Mum and dad, and mum 
And mum, a complicated do

All my pets, and all my friends
Some yet not even dead
Still I could have much longer too
Or so my doctor said?

Both my wives, well two so far 
And horses I have rode
Real ones I mean… so think again
I put that just to goad

The fairer sex will be there too
Girls well known played their part
I want a little back from them
The pieces of my heart 

If they’re the same I know the score
It could be quite a crowd
So much fun when I get in
If bigamy’s allowed

All my secrets what a laugh
Things might not turn out well
Not sorry then, or sorry now
I might just go to Hell


----------



## Psycho6058 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the chuckle, fairplay, I enjoyed it.


----------



## DeeKing (Oct 17, 2005)

You think you'll go to heaven?
You'll never pass the door.
With angels playing on their harps,
You'd find it such a bore.
And anyway your devlish ways,
Are not the godly kind.
I know, and so do all your friends,
What's really on your mind.
Your playmates won't be waiting there,
With all the things they've done.
So how in hell could you  survive,
Where would you get your fun?
No, I believe , that just like me,
Your friends are down below.
So when you book your final ride,
That is the place to go.
Where we will live forever,
As we lived here on the earth.
Not pious, true and righteous,
But filled with joy and mirth!


----------



## Penelope (Oct 19, 2005)

[an]because I know you don't mind[/an]

Heaven's above?  That isn't for me.
There's still so much I want to see!
When I slip this mortal coil
and escape from endless toil
It would be heaven to go there for free.

I could:
fleece the grim reaper in Greece.
hear tigers roar near Bangalore.
ignore the clock at Ayre's Rock.
smile as I navigate the Nile.

Why be dearly departed
when I've barely started.


----------



## Fairplay (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Wayne

Glad I made you chuckle I have been laughing nearly all my life so far, especially at my attempts at poetry if you followed my introduction about the middle of last year....when I joined lit

Hi Ivor 

I am so pleased you got drawn into this forum again (ok ok I know you didnt have time before, I dont want no credit.....) but I can read your stuff and laugh which is about as good a compliment as anyone gets from me....If I start to understand it all goodness help me.... I am as thick as two short planks .... Hope you find time to keep me smiling (and others of course) here.

This Forum is so upmarket......


----------



## Penelope (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Eric, I kinda like cheeky and if you're so inclined, I'd be happy to wrap you up in words.  For the nod nod wink wink - I'll wait until you tell me so I don't go off half cocked.  ok?


----------



## DeeKing (Oct 24, 2005)

A tigers body when held tight,
Could be quite dangerous in the night.
But 'half cocked' Eric?.. that not you,
They say you're always straight and true.

So wrap in words with tiger fur,
The thought alone should make you pur.
But watch those teeth so bright and white.
The queen of beasts knows how to fight!


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Eric...I'm so tickled that you decided to become a regular with us...looks like you're becoming to get back into this world again...just what you need!

So sorry I won't be there 
To welcome you to hell
But I must admit with you
And Ivor there as well
The place will surely liven up
From the day that you both fell
The heat you generate will be as hot
Of that I have no doubt
But it's a different kind of heat
That will make the devil pout
Don Juan and the Maquis de Sade
Will be repeatedly ignored
When the famous femme fatale's
Proclaim they are getting bored
And prefer the charms of english boys
Who strike their secret chords
Soon the devil will just fade away
And hell will be no more
And all because of the brothers
Who taught them what love is for!:wink: 

Bea


----------



## Fairplay (Oct 24, 2005)

*Full Marks*



I am so pleased when I see replies in verse.

They go so much deeper to me than the put a comma here or it’s heir not hair etc. It means some one has taken their valuable time to think rather more closely than the teacher who invariably gets bored to death marking the same mistakes over and over… I think we have had this conversation elsewhere and the argument that new verse outshines the author doesn’t in the least phase me. I would like everyone’s replies to be more articulate than my own work. It shows me new ways of expressing myself….. How does the saying go “Lead by Example” 

I know… now and again I like to comment on the content (again and again) and I can not always do that in verse without a great deal of effort. So I just write.  I am so pleased to get a comment whatever it is (since you want to work yourself into the grave Ivor feel free to comment or write verse on anything I do …I love it) Gran I am not sure why or how you think you wont be there to welcome me and Ivor to Hell but if we do get there first you are welcome in.
Pen you could easily wrap me up in words. I would just think you were writing in a foreign language and try to translate…and as you know from my past remarks (on others posts) If I don’t understand I don’t try to pretend.. I ask for an explanation.

Thank you all for making it worthwhile being here…

Eric


----------



## Fairplay (Jul 24, 2010)

A bit disseminated....... Where did Wayne's stuff go ??? maybe I missed something


----------



## DeeKing (Jul 28, 2010)

Poet's with harps
in heaven abound
But from your words
hell there may be found
so I'm sure with me
you'll join in hell
Maybe then
my secrets I'll tell!


----------



## brian_o (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't think I can top what has gone before, but here's my attempt.

When I clicked on this thread
A laugh passed from my lips
Not only was the poetry a gas
But so were the responding quips.

I do wish to inform you
I will not be joining you in Hell
But if your friends I do meet
I'll tell them you wish them well.


----------

